# XDTalk down for you?



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I can't get on XDTalk.com for the past couple of days. Is it just me?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nope. I can't get there either.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Looks like it's back up now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Looks like it's back up now.


Yes, working now


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Maybe yesterday, but it looks like it's tanked again today.


----------

